# The rise of the Ebon Hawk part 2.



## Doom wolf (Oct 10, 2014)

The rise of the Ebon Hawk. Part 2.​


And thus, he founded himself with a hundred of others children and teenarger in another wet, cold and dark room.


He had never seen the Astartes again after his appearance in the cell, and for a time, he tough he had some kind of delusion, as he had seem many dying people have, but no. What had seemed to him as a pack of servitor lead by the older man had healed him like he was another part of a bigger machine. The care had not been gentle but efficient, and so he could stand and hear again. They forced him to drink some disgusting liquid he had vomitted. They shaved all his hair and took him under a cold hard shower of chemicals smelling water.


After that, he had meet the others boys. Some where more aged than him, other less. All where under the surveillance of heavily armed guard. Carapace armours, lasguns, their faces hidden behind black helmet, those warriors could take the glory boys of the PDF any days. 


Then they push them on what had seemed to him like an endless serie of corridors, stairs, and one titanic embarcation bay, where colunms of vapor elevated around and above his head like strange cloud of an iron sky.


They had herding them like a bunch of reluctant sheeps. Some of the boys were slow on their feet, or tried to escape, but the guards striked them mercilessly. "Little killer" shrugged at that, because the place, with his electric lightning, his tank-like automated machines, seemed almost as dangerous than the core of a metal factory.


Thus cornered, the elevator had taken them in this bleak room. Another bunch of guards were already waiting for them, but they were no fool and they keeped their distance. 


He could see by the look of the other children, that some of them were planning something stupid. Like him, they had been shaved and cleaned, so he could see the tatoo of their rival gang here and there. But no one had any weapon, tough he doubted that it would stop them for long. 


One of them was about to kill another with a stealthy well placed punch in the neck when an inhuman voice pinned him on the spot.


"*Greeting, young ones. My names is Kayron Watcher-of-the-Path. *"


They all looked up. He was there, standing on a well lighted balcony hanging over the embarcation bay. At first, the boy tough the Astartes had seemed so impressive because of the light coming from behind the warriors, but now, he could see how wrong he was. The warriors was worse, in his black clad powered armours, his skull helmeted face witht those red piercing eyes, his titanic winged scepter, where he could see three real black feather hanging on the back of the pommel.


The astartes didn't yell, no, his voice was calm, as if someone had captured the lulling of the wind before the storm. All the boys frozed, instinctively waiting in anticipation of the danger. With a rapid look, the killer could see that even the guard were standing more uptight, now. 


"*Life is fleeting, said the Astartes warriors, most of you know this truth. For you've been choose among the best warriors of your gangs. You spent your life spilling blood for your family, for your gangs, for your friends. All of you were better warriors than many older man and for those reasons you were chosen.*" 


"*But don't fool yourself into thinking it's the only reason, you're here today. The main reason of your presence is as easy as murder was to you, you weren't killing for yourself. Look at the boy next to you.*" 


Then, the killer looked. He saw a child even more skinny than he was, his stare kept in a perpetual worrying state crossing his own ferocious look. He saw the fear the child had in him and wondered how such a wretch could be considered a "warrior".


"*Maybe this boy was about to killing you less than one moment ago, but he was about to do that for the same reason than you : Duty and honor. He understand those things, and he is more brother to you than most of the humans you've crossed path with before. He will die for you, as readily than you were ready to die for your those who sworned fealty before. He's not brother in you only in blood, he's brother to you in spirit.*"


The word passed like a icy wind through the mind of the killer and he began to shiver. But something in him made him raise his hand to question the Astartes warriors. Then he sawed the aghasted looks of the other children, even the guard were looking worried.


"*What about the others oath we took before?*"


God-Emperor, how his voice sounded weak, now ! But he could see some of the children approving his words.


The astartes chuckled and the killer recognized the sound.


"*You take the oath to protect your family, don't you, Little Killer ?*" 


The Killer only nodded, as he didn't wanted to sound weak twice.


"*Then you will discover than as an Astartes, your territory has grew to be the entire galaxy, and your family just expanded to the entire humanity, now.*"


----------



## Myen'Tal (Sep 4, 2009)

Nice continuation, Doom Wolf, though I do have one suggestion to make. It really has nothing to due with the story itself, though. If this is going to be a long series, than you should really be posting all of these updates in one thread. Look at everyone else's stories as an example. Aside from that, though, you're doing well .


----------



## Doom wolf (Oct 10, 2014)

Myen'Tal said:


> Nice continuation, Doom Wolf, though I do have one suggestion to make. It really has nothing to due with the story itself, though. If this is going to be a long series, than you should really be posting all of these updates in one thread. Look at everyone else's stories as an example. Aside from that, though, you're doing well .



Aaaw thank you very much !! :grin:

I will re-post the second chapter on the first thread ASAP.


----------

